# What is it?  What is it worth?



## ejlwheels (Sep 12, 2014)

What year, what model, what $$?
thanks


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 12, 2014)

*What is it?*

I am not an expert, but here's my two cents.  You have a fully painted cantilever horn tan that was commonly found on the Autocycle, Streamliner, Hornet and Wasp. My guess is it is from a later 1950's Deluxe Hornet. It may have been repainted. $50-$75.00 would be the value to someone that needed a non chromed tank.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 12, 2014)

That color combo only possible on the middleweight Deluxe Hornet and the B6 line. Odds are it came from a Deluxe Hornet. Personally, I'd say the value would be $100 - $150+, but only to a person looking for that particular color combo. Ask decent money for it and see if you can't find someone who needs that color combo.
-Geoff


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm gonna guess 1950 mid 50's had a metal flake reflector decal. and that puppy is worth $100-150 easy OG paint Im leaning to.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 12, 2014)

*The Pits*

More the question... what would this be worth if Schwinn never repoped the cantilever tank... I remember a time when these were scarce... they were pulling in around $225 easy.

Ken

oh yeah, I agree with Bricycle.. good estimate (maybe even a bit more due to the original paint).


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2014)

the "orange" paint was originally red,but has faded like most did.looks like a hornet deluxe tank to me also.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 12, 2014)

THANKS for the help!

I have now put it in the "Sell - Trade" section.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2014)

Hilarious. ....Shaun where are you.....?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

Maybe5-6 years ago i paid $70- $125 for real ones, the Repops were $70-80. then for a while you couldn't get either....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2014)

Wait...did you all ask us then add 50 bux to the equation fer the tank?...Don't we get a discount for doing yer homework? ?? Freqman1 where are you? Lol...


----------



## cda_cruisers (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's the tank with a bike attached to it. On feebay maybe you'll see what it goes for.


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141405892347


----------

